# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [SOLVED] view hidden files in terminal with ls

## Hippytaff

just that really...how to view hidden files in the terminal with ls? I've looked and cannot find the answer...maybe I didn't look hard enough  :Smile:

----------


## davidmohammed

ls -al

I think displays all files that are normally hidden (i.e. start with ".")

----------


## searchfgold6789

ls -a

----------


## Hippytaff

Excellent...cheers  :Smile:

----------

